# Condersor Firebird boiler not starting up



## Peggy Longst (5 Apr 2010)

I've just tried to switch on CH the boiler is not firing up. It is making the noise that usually happens before it starts but going no further. I've removed the front cover to see if the lock out light is on its not - what could be the problem? it was working fine when I switched it off last night


----------



## DGOBS (5 Apr 2010)

when you say it makes the noise as normal, does it keep doing this? as in runs on and on without firing until you turn it off?

if so, the problem is either a) the photocell is gone faulty (plug it out an let is run if it fires after approx 12secs, then goes out after 5 more, then replace the photocell)
b) if not it could be the solenoid coil (on top of the pump) usually this if the photcell is ok, can be tested for resistance if you have a DMM (should read approx 100 ohms)
c) finally if not one of the above, could possibly be the control box (replace to check)


----------



## davidoco (6 Apr 2010)

Peggy Longst said:


> I've removed the front cover to see if the lock out light is on its not -



Is there oil in the tank ? http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=134421

Also are you sure the power was still going to burner (heating on) when you removed the cover to check for the lock out light?


----------



## Buddyboy (6 Apr 2010)

Possible quick fix is that the Photocell is dirty/sooty.

This happens to mine on occasion.

Take off cover
Plug out photocell and have a look.

If you can't see the cell clearly, get a tissue or cottonbud and clean it.

Plug it back in and the boiler should fire up.

It indicates that the boiler isn't at optimum mix or needs a service, like the old bunson burners in science when there isn't enough oxygen and the flaim turns yellow.


----------



## jhegarty (6 Apr 2010)

Air the fuel line ?

Try bleeding it to check there is a good flow of fuel.


----------



## DGOBS (6 Apr 2010)

to all above posters. the OP says the lock out light on the burner does not light,
this means it's not a 'no oil' issue as it would lock out if air locked after approx 15 secs, 
also if photocell was sooted over the burner would fire after 12 second prepurge then fire and lockout within 3-5 secs.....again, try my above post


----------

